# My little chicks...



## RC212 (May 15, 2009)

Around April 24th Tori, our mama tiel, started laying eggs she laid 5 before she was done. Now a little over a month out 4 of the eggs have hatched one was a dud. Of the 4 that hatched there was a very little one that took several extra days to hatch, unfortunately this little guy didn't make it but a couple of days. The other 3 seem to be doing very well we are letting Tori and her mate Taka' are doing all of the feeding and are very content with allowing my wife and I to play with the little ones whenever we want. 

This is our first time raising birds of any kind and didn't realize what a joy it can be, and at the same time how much there is to do and to know. For instance we gave Tori some shredded paper to use for her nest but when she didn't use it we just left it alone. Now we have a chick with a splayed leg (we have made a brace for him and only after a day we can really tell a difference). 

I will post pictures as soon as we can find the camera but I wanted to share my experience so far.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats on the babies... how exciting it must be... can`t wait to see them. adn the parents too


----------



## RC212 (May 15, 2009)

Ok I found an old camera and was able to snap a couple of pictures... so here goes 

First mama and Daddy









This is Tori the Mama









This is Taka the Daddy









Tuli who was born to Tori and Taka before we got them last october









This is Drake, he is from the same clutch as Tuli

and now finally for the new babies



























Enjoy!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What a nice little group! It can be lots of fun. Glad your taking it so seriously!


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

so very cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the babies  They are very cute.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nice birds and babies. Is Tuli also pearled on the back? 

Take pix's of what you have done with the splayed leg. Before and after if possible. it would be a great resource for what to look for and also things to do to help the condition.

Enjoy those babies....Susanne


----------



## RC212 (May 15, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Nice birds and babies. Is Tuli also pearled on the back?
> 
> Take pix's of what you have done with the splayed leg. Before and after if possible. it would be a great resource for what to look for and also things to do to help the condition.
> 
> Enjoy those babies....Susanne


Yes, Tuli is pearled on both of her wings all the way to the tip, we just bought a new camera yesterday I will try to get a pic of her back and post it... 

for the splayed leg info I will show how I made the hobble but little Gimpy has recovered and does not need to wear it anymore.


----------



## RC212 (May 15, 2009)

Today the 2 oldest of our chicks decided that it was time to come climbing out of the nest box. There is not really a way for them to get back in so I have to ask the question... what do i do now?


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

we use birdy ladders to all of our nest boxes, also the chicks should have some perches just an inch or 2 off the bottom of the cage to learn perching.

We have our nest boxes low in the cages at this time, you may have to just put the chicks back in the box at night , if they can not get to it themselves.

Also, offer some millet seeds on the cage bottom for them, & as much variety of soft foods as you possibly can, it is very important they learn to eat veggies & stuff when fledging.

Keep on eye on all of them, if they are not cold in the cage & parents still feed ALL chicks, maybe it is time for them to stay out of the nest ?
They need to be Fully feathered to be left out of the nest box all night.
Plus their body heat in the nest box helps the youngest one in there.

Keep us posted & congrats !


----------



## RC212 (May 15, 2009)

Our nest box is actually sitting right on the bottom of the cage, so I took the grate out of the bottom so that it will not bother their feet and I am going to buy a couple of little perches on the way home from church tonight. 

Thanks for the info, we do still have one little one that is not fully feathered yet so i am glad that I didn't just take the box out yet. 

I took some pictures today, I will try to get them on when I get home also


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

We had a clutch raised the same way, with the box inside of the cage, when they were fledging, we put the nest box on it's side & left the door open just a little bit (during the day & under supervision), then the chicks can go in & out as they wish, but should be 'locked up' inside for the night until the smallest one is also fully feathered, the parents should have access to the box hole at all times also.
(provided they are not abusive)

Sounds like you are great birdy parents

Looking forward to the new pics !


----------

